# The Walking Dead: Season 7 Comic-Con 2016 Official Trailer



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those of you still interested in the WD. Trailer makes season 7 look pretty decent.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I will watch. My wife makes me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I wait for netflix and binge watch it


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah, Neegan. I still see him as Denny Doucat on Grey's Anatomy. Just cut the L-vad Rick!........Cut the L-vad.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I just geeked out watching the Game of Thrones panel!!! lol


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

The Walking Dead is the only series that I have ever started, and stayed current on. I'm behind on every other series I have ever watched.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Anybody ever watch those Walking Dead reaction videos on YouTube? Some of them are pretty funny and at the same time kind of sad that these people can act like that over a TV show. I do suspect a few of them perform for the camera, if you know what I mean.


----------



## GodnGunsGal (Aug 25, 2016)

Very cool, thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I no longer have TV so I guess I'll never know if I'm right or not BUT...

Neegan says "I'm gonna beat the bloody hell outta one of you". He never says he's going to kill one of them. Maybe he picks someone and beats them within an inch of their life, but they still survive (of course it'll take them the entire season to recover).

I know he does kill someone in the comic (Glenn) but as we all know the show and comic don't always match. Not saying I'm right but that is my guess.


----------

